# Please help for how to install Proline Pulsed Smoke generator



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anybody help please? I recently bought (4) NEC- D808SR decoders from TrainTek for use with (4) Phoenix P8 BigSound. "Then" I ran across and bought a "Proline Pulsed Smoke" unit from Train-Li to experiment with and I would like to run it off the P8/D808SR, if that is possible. I found out later the Zimo decoder is perfect for the ProLine Pulsed Smoke generator, but I already bought the P8's and cannot return them for a refund. ARRRRG!!! The problem is, I would need to know how to connect it and program it to work with the P8 synchronized chuffing. Can anyone provide me with info on how to set it up please, if this is possible to do? The Proline Pulsed Smoke unit has (2) wires for heat and (2) wires for the fan and I need to know where I might be able to connect them and or set the appropriate CV's so it works. Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The P8 can not run the proline smoke unit. 

The heater element is about 1 amp at 5 volts. 

Simple explanation of the Zimo MX695: 
The Zimo decoders have 3 CV's for the heater element (idle, accelerate and running) and are PWC type output control. 
Also, there is a dedicated motor control circuit and can be programmed for pulsed (steam) or slow idle vs under load for diesels. 
These are controlled by the lack of back emf or the existance of Back emf in the Zino decoder. 

The Zimo MX695 is a 6 amp controller plus programmable sound and motor/heater combined DCC unit and would cost less than the P8 and separate decoder. 

I do not know the capability of the D808SR.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Dan. Do you know if the MX695KN (6A/10A) ($99.95 @ Train-Li) has sound? Or is it just a non-sound decoder?

Do you know if all the Truesound MX695 versions (KS,KV,LS,LV) can also run the ProLine Pulsed Smoke generator?

I appreciate your help, Dan, Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MX695KN is the non-sound decoder. 

KV and LV definately run the fan motor and all versions control the heater element. Manual has set cv133 to 1, but this is not needed, copied from the MX690 manual in error. 

We are testing the S versions to see if the fan circuit runs in both diesels and steam engines. 

You can download the manuals for Zimo decoders in English from zimo.at and just select the British flag for English menus. 

Go to manuals and select Zimo user manuals. 
Scroll down to MX695 
Columns are: Description, German, English, and if another probably Italian.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to fill in, the D808 has no such capability to run the fan and heating element. Normally, the logic to do this is only found in a combination motor and sound decoder. 

The D808 is a very no frills high current decoder. 

(sell the Phoenix and NCE and get the Zimo, you'll save money) 

Greg


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I will definitely be doing that. After I saw the videos of the ProLine Pulsed Smoke I know I just gotta have the smoke or my K27s are not complete.


----------



## maxter151 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you again Dan. It's great to know there are people like you and Greg in the world to help people. Greatly appreciated.


----------

